# Spaghetti Ice



## bob-bqn (Feb 25, 2006)

This is a novelty dessert that we first had at ice cream shops in Germany. I believe it is of Italian origin. ;) The ingredients are simple, whipped cream, vanilla ice cream, strawberry topping or jam, and grated white chocolate.























Itâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s best to have the plate and tools chilled to prevent melting the ice cream during preparation. This is a fun treat. :)


----------



## y2kpitt (Feb 25, 2006)

Bob,

That makes me want to fire up the ice cream maker.  One question, what is that press you are using?


----------



## Dutch (Feb 26, 2006)

Y2, That press is called a Potato Ricer, some folks use it to make mashed pototoes as it doesn't leave lumps.


----------



## smoking falcon (Feb 26, 2006)

OHHHHH! I didn't enlarge those pics before and therefore didn't see that the ice cream was actually in "noodle" form. That is pretty cool! If it weren't for the press question I probably never would have noticed. hmmm, now to find a potato ricer somewhere!


----------



## Dutch (Feb 26, 2006)

Falcon, Here you go-a whole page of 'em!
Potato Ricer


----------



## bob-bqn (Feb 26, 2006)

Earl is right as usual. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 We just purchased an OXO potato ricer and this is the first thing we've made with it. In fact this is the main reason we bought it. My wife made mashed potatoes last night to accompany smoked brisket and grilled shrimp, but didn't us the ricer. :lol: I don't know if she forgot we had it or was cooking on auto-pilot. But we used the ricer again to make more Spaghetti Ice! 8)


----------



## y2kpitt (Feb 27, 2006)

Hey now that is cool.  It just goes to show you never know where you are going to learn something new or should I say learn about something old.

You should have heard my grandma laugh when I tried telling her about this neat "new" tool I was going to get for my kitchen.  After she quit laughing she said "Honey, I will send you the one from my drawer and you can put it next to that fancy food pressesor" :)

From what she told me I take it works kind of like large garlic press and can be used to mash all sorts of stuff like fruits and steam veggies quickly, _however she had to admit she hadn't tried ice cream_.  My wife thinks it come in handy making food for the little one.  I just want a new toy and a reason to make some  ice cream  This thread has given me both


----------



## Dutch (Feb 27, 2006)

Y2-Ain't Grandmothers' wonderful!!


----------

